# Crayon wood puddy for nail holes



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone every use a crayon to fill nail holes when reusing trim pieces?

Does it dry out? Does it hold up well over time?

thanks


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I kinda feel like those crayons shrink up on you after it dries leaving you with a little divot. I go with mixing some sawdust of the same species and some glue into a paste and filling them like that.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't have saw dust. I'm re-using the same trim I just took off. The trim was cut to size in 1985. Haha. Plus the trim is already finished so I don't want to sand the sawdust putty flush marring the finish.

Oh.. and by crayon, I mean real crayon as in Crayola. I've heard some folks do this but I don't know the effects long term.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have used them some time ago with success. Not in the last few years, maybe they have changed and the shrinkage chrisstef mentions is more accurate.

They did match quit e well for color.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used them with out problems.The're mostly wax with color.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

That seems to be a good idea. I use glaze that i custom dye with mixol to match whatever finish i have. It works very well.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

The Minwax Blen-fil Pencils (crayons) work great. Use them after the finish has been put on. Rub the wax into the nail holes and wipe/polish off the excess. Use different colors to match grain. Doing punch-list work, I've had to drill out filler used by installers and use Blend-fil sticks so nail holes would be unnoticeable. -Jack


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I've used the Minwax crayons as well. I patched some pretty bad teeth marks in baseboard moldings. We left our dog home alone for a couple of hours, on the first 4th of July that we had her, and when we returned she was chewing the baseboard on the outer corner of the kitchen counter/bar and the moldings in an entryway. (She was scared by the neighbors fireworks.) I replaced a couple of real small molding pieces and patched the others.

I used a razor knife to work the wax into the scratches and to insert small slivers of darker color into the background color to match the grain. It worked exceptionally well. That was 12 years ago and the repair is still completely unnoticeable.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

Try using a burn in kit . its a small wood burner tipe iron with a small spatula. and you mix and melt the colors you need . with a little practice you can do wonders. last year a contractor drilled 58 peep holes at the wrong height and I filled them back in wilth great results. It was alot cheaper than buying a new door, hanging it and finishing.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

SoftWax by FastCap is the trim carpenter's choice. I keep a kit in the shop. Look it up 'cause it is the right stuff.
Bill


----------

